
UNIX V6 vs. Windows 7 - macco
http://aiju.phicode.de/b/windows7-vs-v6
======
mauriciob
On what was "Startup time" benchmarked?

I've never seen a PC take 2 min to start Windows 7. Unix would be seconds.

~~~
brennen
I got a new laptop a couple months back. It came with Windows 7, and I
thought, ok, what the hell, I might as well fire it up and see what this is
like.

It took somewhere upwards of 15 minutes to finish some final installation
step, and the first thing it presented me with was a notification dialog
explaining that Explorer had crashed.

I haven't actually booted Windows since, which leaves me with a personal
average boot time considerably over 2 minutes...

~~~
octopus
I've had a similar experience with a HP machine. However, don't blame Windows
for this, Windows 7 by himself is a pretty decent OS, as long as you do a
clean install. The version that cames preloaded on new machines is usually
full of crappy applications that have nothing to do with Windows, these are
installed by the provider (HP in my case). The same machine with a clean copy
of Windows 7 Pro 64 bits boots in about 1 minute.

~~~
mauriciob
I agree with you. Microsoft itself said (some time ago) that many of Windows'
crashes were caused by third-party software or drivers, and I believe that.
Even so, they reduced the number of crashes that occur, and greatly improved
crash-recovery (you rarely see a BSOD happening these days).

My PC has never had a crash with Windows 7, but then, I chose the hardware by
hand.

------
lysium
I'd like to point out the disclaimer of that webpage
(<http://aiju.phicode.de/b/>), just in case:

> HOLY SHIT DON'T TAKE ANYTHING IN THIS SECTION SERIOUSLY

(emphasis as in original)

